

Ask HN: Anyone using Compass CSS framework? - amr

I started using it recently and found it to be great for code maintenance and sharing design patterns among projects. Wondering if others use it too. If so, please give feedback on your experience.
======
DanielStraight
Not yet, but it certainly looks compelling.

